# Bad news for fans of BBC's 'Coupling'



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeff has left the series!

A friend of mine went to see an episode of the new series being recorded yesterday & there was no Jeff.. he leaves in the first episode of series 4 

Doesn't seem much point in watching anymore..

Mart.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> Doesn't seem much point in watching anymore..


I couldn't see the point of watching it in the first place - I did give it a chance but just found it predictable and not very funny.

On a par with "two pints of lager and a packet of crisps", now someone's going to tell me they think that's well written too - each to their own, live and let live and all that  
[/quote]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Like you say, each to their own.. but Coupling has created some of the funniest moments on British TV in the last few years, trouble is they are all centred around Jeff's character.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Excellent news ...



> I couldn't see the point of watching it in the first place


Agree.



> On a par with "two pints of lager and a packet of crisps"


No - its not that bad - it's not funny and fairly predicatable but doesnt sink so low as two pints - how that made it past the first episode and then onto a second series astounds me (and worries me greatly too :? )


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

(Actually, the new series is series 4)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Like you say, each to their own.. but Coupling has created some of the funniest moments on British TV in the last few years, trouble is they are all centred around Jeff's character.


I find it hysterical.

Some journalists have called it the British Friends so it can't be that unpopular.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> trouble is they are all centred around Jeff's character.


breasts


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > trouble is they are all centred around Jeff's character.
> ...


LOvL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Exactly!

'Too many legs' & the 'translation' episodes are works of genius!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's OK to watch pissed. But no big deal.

What i think is quite good is Nighty Night with Angus Deaton, now being shown on BBC2 after previewing on BBC3 a la Little Britain. It has some of those cringing moments of bembarssment/bad taste that I find truley funny. And the lead charactor played (and written by Julie Davis) is superb. Also feature one of the League of Gentlemen, and Lynn from Alan Partridge.

Well worth checking out if bad taste is your thang.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/nightynight.shtml


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Call my Bluff is also an absolute riot..


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Also feature one of the League of Gentlemen
> 
> Well worth checking out if bad taste is your thang.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/nightynight.shtml


classic when he has the nervous twitch


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> It's OK to watch pissed. But no big deal.
> 
> What i think is quite good is Nighty Night with Angus Deaton, now being shown on BBC2 after previewing on BBC3 a la Little Britain. It has some of those cringing moments of bembarssment/bad taste that I find truley funny. And the lead charactor played (and written by Julie Davis) is superb. Also feature one of the League of Gentlemen, and Lynn from Alan Partridge.
> 
> ...


Tried it the other night, but couldn't get on with it.

Coupling on the other hand I love. Very funny and certainly not on par with two pints - that's just shit.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can't remember the episode, but "likes to pucker" had me in stitches together with Tripod man, and the look on his face when pulling that draw out halfway across the room :lol: where are the batteriesâ€¦
SBJ


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Coupling can be funny at times but not always. I think the best feature must be the two sexy girls that play in it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

'cleft'


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Coupling can be funny at times but not always. I think the best feature must be the two sexy girls that play in it.


So which one are you discounting:

the blonde, the brunette or the redhead?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/coupling/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/coupling/quotes/

I like Jane 8)

SBJ


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

he has quit http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/news/20031114.shtml

SBJ


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Coupling can be funny at times but not always. I think the best feature must be the two sexy girls that play in it.
> ...


Brunette who is called Jane. It is funny but it is SBJ's favourite!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

SBJ said:


> he has quit http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/news/20031114.shtml
> 
> SBJ


Thanks for believing me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:
 

> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > he has quit http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/news/20031114.shtml
> ...


I still don't. :wink:

ps who was Doubting Thomas?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually, I don't blame you.. these super wizard anti-biotics the doc has given me are making me see lots of pretty colours! :roll:


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

I was pretty sad to hear that Jeff was leaving Coupling - I've watched it from the first series and always loved it. The "British Friends" has always pissed me off - Friends is (IMO) the dullest, most played-out, written by commitee shite I have ever seen - it's popularity stems from it's "safeness" - they took more risks in Terry and June.

Coupling is compared to that because it looks american - the characters, extras and locations are all good looking, which is odd for a Brtish comedy - but the writing is much sharper (and ruder) - and they have done some pretty innovative stuff - the "split screen" episode in series 3 or the afore-mentioned "translation" eposide for instance. That said, Jeff was a major element in the show and I'm a bit pessemistic about series 4. I'm of the opinion that shows should stop after 2 or 3 series - as VERY few have sustained any degree of quality over a longer period (Friends!!!!)

Have to agree about Nighty-night - my current favourite. If you can, check out "Human Remains" on DVD - Julia Davis and Rob Brydon (of Marrion and Geoff fame) - very black comedy - but classic stuff.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

While we are digressing from the UK 'Friends' (BTW that minker surel must turn people off), did anyone else enjoy 'People Like Us' as much as I did? And 'Stella Street?'


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

People like Us was great, I love it.. as was Human Remains.

I hear that Kevin Eldon is in Nighty Night so I will tune in, as I think he is a very, very funny man


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

People Like us & Stella St - genius.

Kevin Eldon has been funny in almost everything he has been in (I loved his little cameo as the Kitchen Salesman in the 1st series of I'm Alan Partridge) - He was superp in Jam -even though as a show, it didn't work as well on TV as it did on Radio in it's Blue Jam guise.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mick and Keef's corner shop. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I saw a bit of 'coupling' last night - no one said the gorgeous Emila Fox was in it... i'll watch it next week


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

You've missed the boat I'm afraid - she was in two episodes - and that was the 2nd one  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wiiiiiilmaaaaaaa! 

I feel asleep during said episode, but emerged for Nighty Night later.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]



> You've missed the boat I'm afraid - she was in two episodes - and that was the 2nd one


bollocks


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I think most of us agree that Coupling is pretty funny stuff. So how about Teachers? I thought it was very well written and looking forward to the next series.

SBJ


----------



## Lowlife (Feb 13, 2004)

> each to their own, live and let live and all that


Keep your lilly-livered liberal opinions out of the Flame Room and in Off Topic will you! :lol:


----------

